# World of Warcraft



## Jade (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone here play WoW (skullcrusher)? Just curious... I had this crazy idea to start a guild for people with social anxiety. It's called Silent Abyss haha. Maybe it won't work, but if there's anyone here that plays on my server... I would be happy to game with you sometime. I'm mostly on my alt druid nowadays... Raizel, she's lvl 32. I have a lvl 60 hunter as well. ^^


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Haha! What a guild we'd make. At least we wouldn't have to get a Ventrilo or Teamspeak server =P

I don't play anymore, but if anyone ever played on Elune, I have a 60 priest called Kyrie there, and a 60 mage called Ignis. That was my first account and I kind of stripped them to discourage myself from coming back (I even threw away my copy of the game), but that damn siren we call WoW was too strong and I bought a new copy and returned. I didn't play that much on my new account, but I did get my new priest (Elison) on Vek'Nilash to level 58.

There are quite a few SAS'ers that do play, and if someone had created a guild when I was still playing, I might just have re-rolled (or transfered now) to join.


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

I play a lvl 60 mage on the staghelm server

that's pretty cool though, good luck with your guild and all


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

There was another post like this a while back. I used to play WoW. I had a 57 warrior and a few other toons on Cenarion Circle before I quit. That was like, spring of '05. I don't wanna know how much it has changed. =l


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

haha only if transfering characters to different servers was freeeeeeeeee


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Ya I had the same idea  Running a guild though is a lot of work..

Personally I havent played for about 9 months, but if was to get back into this would be a good reason too.

I think the idea is very workable...I wish you luck with it.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I just got back into playing after about a year absence. I usually make so many characters that they never get past level 15 or so. I often make human characters, but my favorite faction is the Horde.

I'm currently on a low-population server. Easier to quest in lower levels, and I never have to wait in a queue to get onto the server. I can't remember what my server's called; I'll try to post it when I get the chance. Right now my Human Mage is only a level 12, so it doesn't matter much.. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

i just started playing wow so im not at all good my brother is on with me teaching me. i suck


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 20, 2006)

I played WoW for two years but recently quit computer games altogether, MMORPG's being the worst I think.. I feel alot better after doing so but I'm not gonna tell anybody to quit hehe cos it depends on the person


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

WoW is pretty much all I do.
Two years, 4 level 60s, and too many alts.
I cant wait for the expansion...


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

I have a few Characters on Staghelm. I have an Undead Mage, and a Human Priest. Im trying to get my Priest to lvl 60 by the time the Expansion gets released, so we shall see...


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

It really is wonderful to know that there are other girls playing this game. I tend to play, too often (life pretty much sucks, right now)... I've switched to the Sentinels server (role-playing), and play on that one, mostly. Jenn, I admire you for working up to level 60 -- I have some sort of problem where I'm never happy with my character, and I'm constantly creating new ones, so I rarely get past level 14.  My brother has a 60 hunter on Darkspear, but he never plays it. He only recently started playing, again, but with a new character.

Just curious: for those of you who play WoW, do you usually solo, or do you group? I find myself soloing most of the time when questing/leveling. Though I have a LOT of interaction with my guild which takes up a lot of gametime. I tried helping some of them in an instance, the other day, and it was just too frustrating.

Do y'all play Horde or Alliance, more? I'm very partial to the Horde, mostly because my brother is; he knows the Warcraft history pretty well, and must have his reasons for liking the Horde, I guess. I also shy away from the Alliance because too many people side with them, just because they're races look "cool." Personally, I think nothing looks cooler than the Undead. :yes

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

i play on aegwynn. i mostly play undead but my main is an orc hunter. getting frustrated though cause its pvp and i suck. lol. may just level up my undead rogue and use him.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd prob start playing WoW again after finals. Anybody in Cenarion Circle (Alliance side) or Shadow Council (Horde side)?

I solo'ed cus I have no friends there  I think I have SA even in online games.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I said this before, but I am way too scared to play WoW. I really want to start having a social life, but I am positive that if I start playing WoW, I will ruin any chances of that happening.

I really do want to play it, though. Maybe if I ever get my life under control I will check it out. :stu


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Just curious: for those of you who play WoW, do you usually solo, or do you group? I find myself soloing most of the time when questing/leveling. Though I have a LOT of interaction with my guild which takes up a lot of gametime. I tried helping some of them in an instance, the other day, and it was just too frustrating.
> 
> Do y'all play Horde or Alliance, more? I'm very partial to the Horde, mostly because my brother is; he knows the Warcraft history pretty well, and must have his reasons for liking the Horde, I guess. I also shy away from the Alliance because too many people side with them, just because they're races look "cool." Personally, I think nothing looks cooler than the Undead. :yes
> 
> ...


I used to Solo all the time, but it took a lot of time to level up and stuff, because some of the quests were impossible to do alone. Now I mostly play with one other person, when it comes to questing and leveling up, other than that I do instances and stuff with my guild, and its a lot of fun 

As for which faction I play more, depends. I spent a lot of time with my Horde Character, but now I'm spending a lot of time with my Alliance Character. I have fun on both, and when you go from playing one side to the other its like a whole new game


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Lil Miss Fire said:


> I used to Solo all the time, but it took a lot of time to level up and stuff, because some of the quests were impossible to do alone.


Oh my gosh, tell me about it: I spent like half an hour, today, working on a quest that must be a few levels below me. Soloing bites, but I can't see holding out until another person is online. I've got a weird schedule, because of work and school, and my friends on the game have the same problem.  If we're ever on the same server, we should quest or something, together. Keep in mind, I'm horrible at gaming; my brother just started a character and has already surpassed me. :lol



Lil Miss Fire said:


> As for which faction I play more, depends. I spent a lot of time with my Horde Character, but now I'm spending a lot of time with my Alliance Character. I have fun on both, and when you go from playing one side to the other its like a whole new game


I know what you mean. I like both sides in terms of towns and quests. I feel like a lot has been given to the Alliance, though, and it's not balanced. Which isn't to say I won't be going back to my human warlock now and again -- she's my first-ever character I created on my account (I used to play on my brother's). 

There's supposedly some sort of controversy over the Blood Elves being added to the Horde, because then it really tips the scale of which faction is "good," and which isn't. Meh; I'm still creating a Blood Elf character. If I buy into the hype and get the expansion. I can't see any way around it, though. And I know I'm going to be constantly wondering what I'm missing, if I don't get it...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Molbrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a level 60 undead warlock on staghelm, a level 20+ troll rogue, and a level 32 human mage. The troll rogue got kinda boring because i felt like i was just mashing buttons really fast. I kinda like being able to just lob crap at people from far away


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> There's supposedly some sort of controversy over the Blood Elves being added to the Horde, because then it really tips the scale of which faction is "good," and which isn't. Meh; I'm still creating a Blood Elf character. If I buy into the hype and get the expansion. I can't see any way around it, though. And I know I'm going to be constantly wondering what I'm missing, if I don't get it...
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I can't wait for the expansion, I just wanna see if it is gonna live up to all the hype. But I also want to create a blood elf just to see what they are like, that and they just sound fun. Who knows though, they could turn out to be pretty lame lol!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: World of Warcraft*



Molbrew said:


> The troll rogue got kinda boring because i felt like i was just mashing buttons really fast.


I admire your patience with the rogue, though; I never could get past level 10 or so with one, because I couldn't stand the constant maneuvering; stealth, backstab, etc. Pain in the butt.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## JustinT2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Rogues are boring till around lvl 30 then they are hella fun you should lvl up to 30 at least. Paladins are the boringest class in the game bar none. anyone out there play on durotan???


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: World of Warcraft*



JustinT2 said:


> Paladins are the boringest class in the game bar none.


I played a human paladin for awhile, it started out fun, but then once I got passed lvl 15 or so it started getting really slow and boring.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: World of Warcraft*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> JustinT2 said:
> 
> 
> > Paladins are the boringest class in the game bar none.
> ...


I'd imagine they're "funner" than being a warrior, as they can heal, and don't have to deal with the annoying Rage meter. But I haven't played either long enough to know for sure.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

warrior is a religion ; - ; 


:yawn


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

so its 6am and Im wide awake farming for a cute lil Crimson Whelpling pet... Hopefully I'll get lucky and it will drop quickly!!! Has anyone ever gotten one of these things quickly? I was reading how some people got one after like 5 kills lol! Im just a few lvls away from getting my mount, so Im trying to earn the rest of the gold I'll need for it lol!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

the burning crusade intro video is out for download. awesome as always, althought i dont play WoW. too much time wasted and you pay for it!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: re: World of Warcraft*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> so its 6am and Im wide awake farming for a cute lil Crimson Whelpling pet... Hopefully I'll get lucky and it will drop quickly!!! Has anyone ever gotten one of these things quickly? I was reading how some people got one after like 5 kills lol! Im just a few lvls away from getting my mount, so Im trying to earn the rest of the gold I'll need for it lol!


my priest friend had one of those,. I think she (he) had just bought it at the AH. i remember when i got my first mount~ xD something about a rogue on a horse is, exciting. +_+ good times.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I play on Burning Legion. My list of characters include a 60 rogue, a 60 warlock, a 44 druid, and a 50 warrior. PM me if you play on BL and want to chat or quest or so.


----------



## moneta (Jan 18, 2007)

I play on Laughing Skull. My main is a lv 39 hunter Moneta, but it's not subscribed at the moment. My alt that I am on (shared with friend) is named Serene, a lv 15 druid. Yep, but I'm gonna switch to horde on Draenor. Anyone play there?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am on Frostmane-Alliance and my main is a Hunter. I have a mix of Grand Marshall gear and Dragonstalker gear. I have the expansion and am 62 but i dont play it that much at all like my guild members do lol. Sheesh we have guys already up to 66.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I havn't played the expansion too much so my warlock is 63. Already on my server we have at least 10 people who are level 70. And on some French server, someone got to level 70 in _28 hours_ after the expansion went live.


----------



## moneta (Jan 18, 2007)

I know a tauren shammy who powerleveled all the way to lv 40 in under a week. Guess that's not as impressive as 70 in 28 hours.
Well, just to let anyone know, make alliance on Laughin Skull and horde on draenor. I'm playing a char named "serene" on laughing skull, and will make a char named "moneta" on draenor.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

60-70 in 28 hours!!??? 60-70 is the equivalent of 1-60 that guys must have done nothing but grind non stop running back and fourth from grind spot to the Inn. I could see it being possible if you could sit on your butt for that long knowing what you are doing.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

SebFontain said:


> 60-70 in 28 hours!!??? 60-70 is the equivalent of 1-60 that guys must have done nothing but grind non stop running back and fourth from grind spot to the Inn. I could see it being possible if you could sit on your butt for that long knowing what you are doing.


Actually this guy had his whole guild help him level by using tap leveling. He would be ungrouped and tagged enemies while his guild killed the enemies he tagged. Because he tagged the enemies first and was ungrouped, he got full Experience from the kill. Since he was a mage, I imagine he ran around spamming low rank Arcane Explosions on as many enemies as possible.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Is it just me or doesnt that sound like cheating rofl! Here i thought he did it all by himself and his damn guild was in on it


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a 60 Night Elf Warrior, and 62 Night Elf Druid on Gorgonnosh. My computer's kinda screwed up right now so I can't play. I miss it... I wanna be 70! >.<


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I have a 60 night elf druid, 60 human priest and currently leveling up a 48 human warlock. Once the warlock gets another level in I'm gonna leave it as a 49 twink for a few months till I get at least the druid to 60. I had a 60 horde rogue and 48 tauren druid too but I don't play them anymore. I'm on the malfurion server.


----------



## Kitten (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a lvl 68 Night Elf Druid (feral), a level 31 Dwarf Hunter and a level 18-ish Human Warlock on the Uther server. I've been slowly leveling my Druid to 70 so I haven't had time to even touch the other two. Once I get to 70 I think I'll start working on my hunter again.


----------



## Seiwa-en (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a 

63 Dwarf Priest (main, Yisuu),
37 Human rogue,
34 NE druid, 
35 troll mage, 
27 NE hunter, 
23 Draenei shammy, 
26 gnome warrior, 
31 NE priest, 
30 Human Pally,
26 Tauren druid, 
33 Human warlock. 

i mostly play on Zangarmarsh with my main, but i am spread out over 5 severs (Elune, whisperwind, Draenor, and Bleeding Hollow(BLAH!!! PVP). i really dont play that much due to i really hate solo'ing and even though i am in a good guild they seem to do the "your not in our click"( which the GM is trying to deal with that problem), but i do get to team with my sister when she doesnt log when i get online but thats just her. so when i do get online i do maybe one or two quests and say screw it cause solo'ing with a priest sucks and very costly and not to say very boring. so if anyone is on Zangarmarsh look me up.


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a 60 priest and 53 rogue 
Working on a hunter on tortheldrin

hmm...
we should somehow play together i think it would be alot of fun.


----------



## ellenelle (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a 68 priest on Kael'thas (Hordeside). I also have an assortment of alts at or around 60 on various servers.

I quit for awhile so I could focus on work and non-gaming stuff. Then the expansion hit and I got laid off for about a month, soo... that plan went out the window.  I want to at least get to 70 and see some of the new instances before quitting again.

Just got my Talbuk today, though. XD


----------



## Ccox (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: World of Warcraft*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> so its 6am and Im wide awake farming for a cute lil Crimson Whelpling pet... Hopefully I'll get lucky and it will drop quickly!!! Has anyone ever gotten one of these things quickly? I was reading how some people got one after like 5 kills lol! Im just a few lvls away from getting my mount, so Im trying to earn the rest of the gold I'll need for it lol!


I have a dark whelpling 

You guys should all play on Hyjal and join my guild Dragon Force!


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

Yay people are talking about WoW again! :boogie 

3 70's
Priest (main), mage, warrior. Black Dragonflight horde.
Also have two other 60s on different servers.. dont see them getting to level 70 any time soon, thou (warlock and a hunter)


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

3 70 lolol!!! That is alot of work man. I still have 1 70 hunter on frostmane. I recently was promoted to class lead so what time I do have playing is more revolved around trying to learn my admin privliges on our website and organize my hunters along with my 2nd lead. Today I knocked out two BC attunements wich was nice, and got me a pretty 1337 dagger =)


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

SebFontain said:


> 3 70 lolol!!! That is alot of work man.


yea, levelling alts is what I like to do. So far my mage and my priest are my favourites. My warrior is literally rusting.
I got to raid kara as shadow spec last week! If I could stay shadow I probably wouldnt touch any of my other chars any more, but with +1700 healing gear, my guild wants me doing that for raids. So I solo on my mage, raid on the priest


----------



## bathsheba (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: re: World of Warcraft*



Ccox said:


> Lil Miss Fire said:
> 
> 
> > so its 6am and Im wide awake farming for a cute lil Crimson Whelpling pet... Hopefully I'll get lucky and it will drop quickly!!! Has anyone ever gotten one of these things quickly? I was reading how some people got one after like 5 kills lol! Im just a few lvls away from getting my mount, so Im trying to earn the rest of the gold I'll need for it lol!
> ...


Dragon Force FTW!
I have a level 60 troll priest on Hyjal. I don't have enough ram to level in outlands, yet. Hopefully I will get enough birthday money for some more. I guess this will give me an excuse to finally play my little level 15 blood elf priest and rogue, my level 12 tauren druid, my level 10 undead mage, my level 10 blood elf warlock, my level 10 night elf priest, my level 10 night elf druid. Or maybe finally choose one of them.

I have an army of lowbies.


----------

